# template routing bushing



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Hello all, i just watched a podcast of the woodsmith shop about inlays, using guide bushings and templates. It described using a sleeve on the guide bushing to cut the design on your piece, then removing the sleeve to cut the actual piece to be inlayed. I am somewhat confused about where to purchase only the needed sleeves. I already own a guide bushing set, but there were no sleeves included. I did a search and all I came up with were the guide bushing sets, not the sleeves. I don't know if the sleeves were included in any of the sets because I am not interested in the whole guide bushing set, just the sleeves. Would anyone be able to give me some guidance on this issue?
Thanks in advance. 

Jim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry James
this is a set you buy together ( called inlay guide bushing set) the guide bushing the collar that snaps and the router bit are match set


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was going to agree with John but apparently Lee Valley sells the bushing separately. Make sure it is the right diameter for the bushing you already have. Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

The whole set isn't that expensive. You can get a set from someone like CMT with a high quality bit for $32. CMT 899.051.00 Complete Inlay Kit with CMT Spiral Bit 192.001.11 - Amazon.com


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles 
I think they are replacements, they snap on to the larger guide bushing I can see it would be easy to lose that small piece ( if you look at the picture you will see the groove that it snaps on to )


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

So my guide bushing set is not compatable with the sleeves that are included in the kits?
Or are you saying that I can buy the (replacement) sleeves and they will fit on my guide bushings, as long as they are the correct diameter?
I'm so confused. If I can't use the sleeves with my guide bushing set, what good is my guide bushing set. Nowadays it seems that most bits have bearings, which would eliminate the need for guide bushing sets, except for inlaying as I described.

Sorry that I'm so thick headed about this, but I bought this set of guide bushings over a year ago at Rockler, thinking someday I would attempt inlay. I have not had a need to use them yet because I have used bits with bearings. 
Now that I'm ready to try inlay, I have to buy a whole new set. 
I doubt that Rockler would take them back now, even though I haven't used them yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just the ring

Inlay Bushing & Key
04J28.01 
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools


Woodworking Router Accessories - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

Solid Brass Router Inlay Kit

==


jg2259 said:


> Hello all, i just watched a podcast of the woodsmith shop about inlays, using guide bushings and templates. It described using a sleeve on the guide bushing to cut the design on your piece, then removing the sleeve to cut the actual piece to be inlayed. I am somewhat confused about where to purchase only the needed sleeves. I already own a guide bushing set, but there were no sleeves included. I did a search and all I came up with were the guide bushing sets, not the sleeves. I don't know if the sleeves were included in any of the sets because I am not interested in the whole guide bushing set, just the sleeves. Would anyone be able to give me some guidance on this issue?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jim


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I think I might try just buying the sleeve from Lee Valley. While I was on their site, I noticed this 46J83.50. This looks really intriguing. Does anyone have any experience with this design/inlay kit?
Thanks again everyone.

Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes it's great for INLAYS,BUT NOTE THE PRICE

Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit - Amazon.com

==




jg2259 said:


> Thank you all for the help. I think I might try just buying the sleeve from Lee Valley. While I was on their site, I noticed this 46J83.50. This looks really intriguing. Does anyone have any experience with this design/inlay kit?
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Also note the bits need 1/8" & v groove bit


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

jg2259 said:


> So my guide bushing set is not compatable with the sleeves that are included in the kits?
> Or are you saying that I can buy the (replacement) sleeves and they will fit on my guide bushings, as long as they are the correct diameter?
> I'm so confused. If I can't use the sleeves with my guide bushing set, what good is my guide bushing set. Nowadays it seems that most bits have bearings, which would eliminate the need for guide bushing sets, except for inlaying as I described.
> 
> ...


That was probably unnecessary for me to say that you should make sure it will fit your set. You should have a bushing with a 7/16 OD by 1/4" long, in which case Lee Valley's bushing will fit. It clamps on with a set screw. You can also use the template guides instead of using bearing guided bits, for example straight bits, spiral bits, and compression spiral bits, all of which are cheaper than their bearing guided counterparts. (Actually I'm not sure if there is a bearing guided compression bit)

If you check the home page here you will see some tutorials by Harry Sinclair using template guides to make some simple projects.
A word of warning. Lee Valley can become an expensive addiction. Many members here would agree with me on that.:laugh:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You certainly haven't wasted your money buying a set of template guides, look through my series "routing for beginners', these can be found by clicking on "guide bushings and templates" on the home page at the top you will see "sticky', among these are parts 1 to 5 of the series, each part is based on the use of template guides.


----------



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time to help a newbie. There is such a wealth of knowledge and experience among the members, and you all are so willing to help. Well, I better get busy reading the stickies. 
Thanks again. 
Jim


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Harbor Freight has these super cheap.


----------

